

Ask HN: What is more valuable on HN, stories or comments? - TheAlchemist

I&#x27;m wondering what is more valuable to you on Hacker News - the stories &#x2F; articles or rather what people are saying about it (comments) ?
======
oidar
The links are great, but what is really awesome is when an expert on a subject
pipes up and breaks down things in a new and insightful way.

------
crazypyro
As a young software engineer, the comments are really what drives my interest
in HN. Being able to read about the experiences of older, more experienced
devs every single day and then being able to "hear" the conversations they
create in the comments is really quite invaluable.

------
k__
I'd say 80% comments and 20% stories.

Some stories are quite interesting, but most of the time I read a title and
click directly on the comments.

------
LarryMade2
Interesting stories that follow with great discussions.

I find most stories have a particular slant and the discussions usually will
give you a better all over perspective of the subject.

Without interesting stories the discussions would be same-ol same-ol. And
without good discussions the politics of the stories would tent to be one-
sided.

